# N.Z S Co.



## leggoaft (Oct 20, 2005)

Wondering if any of the N.Z.S.Co lads can recall the name of the Engineer Superintendent in Liverpool? And the 3 "Ds" Surveyors?


----------



## hawking (May 25, 2006)

Alan Simpson was one I believe.
Just joined this and am just browsing..was in nzsco 1952-1960.Engineer on haparangi..nottingham..rakaia..rangitoto..hororata.,dorset.
les hawking


----------



## barramore (Oct 22, 2011)

*NZSCo,*



hawking said:


> Alan Simpson was one I believe.
> Just joined this and am just browsing..was in nzsco 1952-1960.Engineer on haparangi..nottingham..rakaia..rangitoto..hororata.,dorset.
> les hawking


Looking at old communications and came across your name.
Think I may have sailed with you on the Nottingham in the early
50's. If you are still active would liker to hear how you are.
At that time the master was Capt. Alderman, C/E Mr. Kennedy


----------



## Allan Wareing (Apr 23, 2006)

*N.Z.S.Coy.*

Sailed in the Otaio as O/S in 1939. Happy days.
Will try to send a pic. Regards, Allan.


----------



## barramore (Oct 22, 2011)

Allan Wareing said:


> Sailed in the Otaio as O/S in 1939. Happy days.
> Will try to send a pic. Regards, Allan.


Thanks very much for attachment Allan. Thats when ships
looked like ships. All the very best, Iain


----------



## Mike S (Dec 27, 2005)

Sailed as apprentice on Durham from April 1957 to Aug 1960. Then Rangitane and Northumberland as 3rd and 2nd officer leaving Nov 1965.


----------



## Supergoods (Nov 25, 2007)

After an apprentiship with Thos & Jno Brocklebanks I went to NZS as it looked like a good move with the Indian trade getting more and more locked out by flag preferance.
NZS/Federal ships:
Cornwall March 1963 to January 1965
Dorset Coasting July 1965
Paparoa August 1965 to January 1966
Medical Leave
Coasting Otaio and Hororata and various in port only jobs 1966 April to 1966 September
Huntingdon 1966 September to 1967 February
Somerset 1967 April to 1968 February
Hertford 1968 May to 1968 September
Surrey Coasting 1969 February/March
Manapouri 1969 March to 1969 June
After that over to OCL and from there down hill
Ian


----------



## barramore (Oct 22, 2011)

Supergoods said:


> After an apprentiship with Thos & Jno Brocklebanks I went to NZS as it looked like a good move with the Indian trade getting more and more locked out by flag preferance.
> NZS/Federal ships:
> Cornwall March 1963 to January 1965
> Dorset Coasting July 1965
> ...


Fair selection of Vessels Ian. I was on the Paparoa in the late fifties.
She was at that time a very "Happy Ship".Thanks for reply
Iain


----------



## Graeme Wiig (Jun 11, 2007)

leggoaft said:


> Wondering if any of the N.Z.S.Co lads can recall the name of the Engineer Superintendent in Liverpool? And the 3 "Ds" Surveyors?


Engineer Superintendent was Alan Slater and the 3 `D`s were
Devlin, Dawes and Davies


----------

